# Cliffs painting



## SuddenLife (Jun 2, 2015)

Crappy cellphone picture is crappy. BUT I still need some feedback. I'm just not sure about that horizon. I feel like it needs to be lower, but I'm not entirely sure.
Anyone?

Also, I'll post a better picture once I finished it, promise.


----------



## kpnuts (Apr 3, 2016)

I think what you have done is fab, I think the horizon is purely based on how high up your viewing it from, if you were higher the horizon would be lower if you were lower the horizon would be higher. Purely from an aesthetic point of view IMHO I think it needs to be a tad higher.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Personally I think the horizon line looks perfect. There is a rule of composition that says it's not a good idea to cut a picture in half and it does seem like it is right at the half way point, but I still think it looks good.

I love the clouds, they are something I tend to struggle with a bit.


----------



## SuddenLife (Jun 2, 2015)

Thanks both!
I was talking about it with a friend on skype as well and suddenly got the idea of painting a piece of paper with both the color of the sky as well as partially the color of the sea, and then move it up or down to study the effect

Clouds are so much fun to paint. They are probably my favorite part of almost any painting. Love watching them in general as well


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

It is a great painting. 

I did notice right off the "cut in half affect" that Terry mentioned. 

But overall it is wonderful!


----------



## SuddenLife (Jun 2, 2015)

Thank you! : D


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

I like the horizon right where you put it and your clouds are fabulous. The buildings look blurry but that may be your photography as you said. It's a keeper!


----------



## Sarah (Mar 4, 2013)

I love this! Love the detail already on the cliffs and the deep blue sea, the horizon looks fine where it is. The clouds are great


----------



## SuddenLife (Jun 2, 2015)

Thanks guys! : D
For now I'll have to leave it like this either way, because there's been a change in plans; it's going to be in a sort of exposition : D


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

SuddenLife said:


> Thanks guys! : D
> For now I'll have to leave it like this either way, because there's been a change in plans; it's going to be in a sort of exposition : D


How cool is that! Good for you Inge!


----------

